
Quixey is shutting down - lsh123
https://www.theinformation.com/alibaba-backed-quixey-shutting-down
======
cocktailpeanuts
These paywalled sites should be banned from HN. At least other sites you can
click "web" link to view the cached version, this website doesn't even let you
do that.

What makes it even more annoying is how they somehow got many 'influencers' to
share their articles to their followers, but no one can read them unless they
pay up. I'm sure these "influencers" know that no one can read their shared
links, so I assume there's something fishy going on there.

